# Should you change your shampoo often?



## Ashley1 (Jul 15, 2006)

I can't remember where I heard this but I thought that you should have at least two different shampoo's in your shower. You're suppose to switch from one brand to another every so often so you don't get buildup or something. Is this true? I've always had a few different shampoos but sometimes I stick with one kind for a while and then finally switch to a different brand. How often should you change your brand or certain line you're using? I hate these myths that you don't know if it's fact or not. I'm told every myth has some truth to it no matter how little!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 15, 2006)

I change shampoos and conditioners every so often not because of build up but more because I feel like it isn't working as well. If you do get build up, I recommend getting a clarifying shampoo to get rid of the build up.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 15, 2006)

I have heard that your hair gets "used to" to whatever shampoo or conditioner that you are using regularly. I am not sure I believe that but that does not stop me from rotating shampoos and conditioners every few days....


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 15, 2006)

ive been using the same kind of shampoo (its a clarifiying one cause my hair is oily) for god like i think i was 14 or 15. it works for me perfectlly still too (im 21 now).

conditioner i have 2 kinds: one for body and a moisturizing one (depends on how my hair is that day is what i use).


----------



## Pink_Lady (Jul 15, 2006)

I try to switch my shamoo&amp; conditioner up pretty often. I get bored and always want to try something new. It's good for your hair, so there's less buildup. Like the other said, using a clarifying shampoo (1x per week at least) will remove buildup.


----------



## Ashley1 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks I'm glad I'm not the only one who changes shampoo often! What are some good clarifying shampoo's?


----------



## kanou (Jul 15, 2006)

a good clarifying shampoo is the one for oily scalp by TRESamme i live in a boarding house (my last year) and so many japanese/chinese girls use it! they say it even helps prevent build up!


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 15, 2006)

I try to switch out my shampoos often. If I don't I get a lot of buildup. Also, my hair will get too used to one shampoo and that shampoo will not work in getting my hair clean. It also dries my hair out to use the same shampoo for too long.


----------



## Pink_Lady (Jul 16, 2006)

I like Neutrogena for clarifying, Redken for daily shampoo.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 16, 2006)

the one i use is Paul Mitchell Shampoo 2


----------



## Ashley1 (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info, I'm going to have to get a clarifying shampoo.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 17, 2006)

I've heard that myself, but I've never really worried about it. I do the same thing Marisol said she does, I'll switch out every here or there because I don't feel as though the shampoo/conditioner I'm using ATM is working so well... I generally stick with Garnier Fructis or TRESemme though... I think TRESemme is a goner for definitely though... My hair hasn't been doing well on it. So far, after only a few washes, I'm lovin' the HSH though


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 17, 2006)

I seem to get the same results from continued use... I have another brand (S-Factor) because I heard it was good &amp; you know me... I have to try it! lol For a clarifying, I have Suave and Paul Mitchell Shampoo 2


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 20, 2006)

I feel dense cause at 37 I only have one type of shampoo and conditioner at home. Guess I need to get a clarifying shampoo to get rid of buildup!


----------



## kathl33n (Jul 25, 2006)

if you mix a spoonful baking soda in with your shampoo its very clairifing.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 25, 2006)

my hairdressing tutor said its ok to shampoo everyday cos shampoo are easyer on the hair these days.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 25, 2006)

i change every few months or so for the sake of change.


----------



## suspals (Jul 25, 2006)

I change shampoos n conditioners every 3 months..feels better


----------



## Saja (Jul 25, 2006)

i have 4 or 5 in my shower so i can change them, depending on how my hair feels. I also have one for chlorine and salt water, since im usually in the water 3-4 times a week


----------



## Tpsyduck (Aug 13, 2006)

I love switching up S/C sets, but have a few favs I go through. I've got a couple Tresseme sets, Bath &amp; Body works sets, and a couple VS sets. I've recently added an Aussie and Suave set to the mix, so we'll see how they work.

I love just switching for the scents, and my hair does always feel 'New' after I use a new set, so I could switch as often as everyday between sets. I'm a 'Variety' type of girl



!

*Edit to add* I also rotate in both Mane &amp; Tail sets as well to my routine, they're both fantastic sets!!


----------



## Shasta (Aug 14, 2006)

You know, I thought I was the only girl who had a couple different types of shampoos in the shower. I'm sure my boyfriend thinks I'm insane, but I like changing it up a bit...and I feel like after a while I need to change it up a bit.


----------



## mabelwan (Aug 14, 2006)

I do switch my hair care products esp shampoo and conditioner often as I'm just not used to stick w/ one single brand. That's me. LOL.


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Aug 14, 2006)

I tried to stay w/one brand, but, my hair doesn't like it - so I HAVE to switch around, - my shower has been overtaken my poo/cond. lol


----------



## Jadetive (Mar 28, 2008)

Even for shampoos that my scalp seems to like, I get buildup and stringy, greasy, flat hair after a few uses so I have to rotate my shampoos pretty often.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 28, 2008)

My mom always buys something different and we have about 4 different brands in the shower.

I personally love Suave or Tressume stuff and don't care for other stuff she buys but still use it because she never buys Suave and only Tresseme on occasion.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 28, 2008)

I need to change mine now i think, i dont feel like its working for my hair anymore.


----------



## Jinx (Mar 28, 2008)

Another good clarifier is apple cider vinegar diluted with distilled water. 

I have too many shampoos in my shower, mainly because I get tired of one scent and move on to another- before the first set is done. The I end up with a mis-mash and too many colorful bottles...


----------



## Aprill (Mar 28, 2008)

I change mine often, like once every 3 months


----------



## vera07love (Mar 29, 2008)

i always use acua shampoo &amp; conditioner from japan


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 29, 2008)

i switch it up often because i'm bored. my favorite is still pantene though.


----------



## alexandriamarie (Mar 30, 2008)

i use a baby shampoo &amp; suave. i need to change around, my hair doesnt seem to like any drugstore brands. maybe ill try tresemme? i heard that was reallll good.


----------



## HairDivaInCali (Mar 30, 2008)

I would say yes, just because those ingredients buildup in your hair over time. Also because your hair stops responding to the same treatment.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Mar 31, 2008)

I change up my shampo/conditioner every time I wash. I have about 5 or 6 different shampoos and a ton of conditioners. I use whatever I feel my hair is needing at the moment. I have some high end brands and some low end brands! I love variety


----------



## caligirl510 (Aug 28, 2008)

i think its just a myth.

"..Sodium Lauryl Sulfate ( SLS)&gt; must be avoided .

Watch out for this ingredient in your shampoos..

This chemical is one of the causes of the new hair loss cases in women. I will continue to speak out on it, because it needs SHAMPOO MYTHS Blown open

~ SHOULD I CHANGE MY SHAMPOO EVERY FEW MONTHS?

Why? There is no truth to the rumour that hair becomes immune to hair products...different products have different ingredients, if the dreaded Sodium Lauryl Sulfate (SLS) is in one and not in another...then of course the 2 shampoos are going to have different reactions.That's all it is....No immunity factor..."

Killer Strands--check out this site it helps...

i hope this helpeD!


----------



## katyara (Sep 6, 2008)

If you're looking for a shampoo to remove buildup, I would try Herbal Essences Drama Clean. I have a friend who uses it, and she is absolutely obsessed!


----------



## Karren (Sep 7, 2008)

I rarely change mine!! Unless my wife buys a different brand or something..


----------

